# [ solved ] Woher kommen die USE Flags?

## 69719

Servus, mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass adobe-flash 2 aktivierte USE Flags besitzt, trotz das diese nicht angegeben wurden.

Hat jemand eine Idee wo diese herkommen? Eventuell aus dem ebuild? Falls dies der Fall ist, so macht dann das ganze USE Flag System für mich keinen Sinn, wenn die Pakete diese selber setzten können, zumal man dann bei jedem Update oder Installation genauer hinschauen müßte welche Flags dort nun gesetzt sind und welche nicht. Hat jemand eine Erklärung dafür parat oder eventuell eine Lösung um dieses "Fehlverhalten" zu deaktivieren?

```

PC803 ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E8600_@_3.33GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 10 Aug 2009 03:30:21 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3, 2.6.2-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y"

FEATURES="buildpkg ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://172.20.2.49/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl additions alsa amd64 apache2 arts autostart berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt css cups custom-cflags custom-cxxflags custom-optimization dbus dri dvd dvdr encode ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm glibc-omitfp gpm gtk hal hpn iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k kde kdehiddenvisibility mmx mng mp3 mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin opengl openmp pam passwordsave pcre perl php png pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection server session spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subversion svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff unicode vcd vorbis webkit xcomposite xine xml xorg xscreensaver zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

PC803 ~ # emerge adobe-flash -vp

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.32.18  USE="32bit 64bit (multilib)" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

PC803 ~ # grep -iR 32bit /etc/portage

PC803 ~ # grep -iR 64bit /etc/portage

```

Last edited by 69719 on Sun Aug 23, 2009 8:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hallo,

Seit EAPI-1 gibt es die Möglichkeit, in ebuilds sogenannte USE-defaults zu verwenden. Damit kann man bestimmte USE-flags explizit an- oder abschalten. 

Schaut man sich nun die adobe-flash ebuilds an, dann erkennt man gleich, daß die USE-flags im ebuild der 10er Version aktiviert sind: 

```
> grep IUSE $(portageq envvar PORTDIR)/www-plugins/adobe-flash/*.ebuild

/usr/portage/www-plugins/adobe-flash/adobe-flash-10.0.32.18.ebuild:IUSE="multilib +32bit +64bit"

/usr/portage/www-plugins/adobe-flash/adobe-flash-9.0.246.0.ebuild:IUSE=""
```

Natürlich wird der Sinn von USE-flags dadurch nicht gemindert. Es gibt den Paketverwaltern bei Gentoo nur die Möglichkeit, (mehr oder weniger) sinnvolle Voreinstellungen vorzunehmen. Das gleiche Phänomen hat man übrigens auch, wenn man zum Beispiel eines der desktop Profile mittels eselect profile auswählt. Da werden dann auch einige USE-flags ohne Zutun des Benutzers aktiviert.

Letztendlich ist es Aufgabe des Benutzers, bei der Installation neuer Pakete bzw. beim Updaten bereits installierter Pakete sicherzustellen, daß sämtliche USE-flags den eigenen Vorstellungen entsprechend gesetzt sind. Genau für diesen Zweck gibt es auch die Datei /etc/portage/package.use, in der man für einzelne Pakete (oder sogar für bestimmte Versionen einzelner Pakete) die USE-flags setzen kann, sollten sie abweichend von den Einstellungen des ebuilds, des Profils oder der /etc/make.conf gesetzt werden.

----------

## 69719

Das mit dem USE FLags aus dem Profile ist mir klar, die Tauchen ja dann auch auf wenn man emerge --info eingibt, allerdings tauchen eben diese 2 USE Flags dort nicht auf. Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit einzusehen welche USE Flags in meinem System durch ebuilds aktiviert wurden?

----------

## Polynomial-C

Leider nur, indem man direkt in die entsprechenden ebuilds reinschaut.

----------

## 69719

Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, dann nutzen dies ja schon eine Menge Pakete.

Ich habe mal kde rausgenommen, da ich dies als unstable markiert habe.

```

PC803 ~ # grep -F + /var/db/pkg/*/*/IUSE | grep -v kde

/var/db/pkg/app-arch/libarchive-2.7.0-r1/IUSE:static acl xattr kernel_linux +bzip2 +lzma +zlib

/var/db/pkg/app-emulation/virtualbox-bin-3.0.2/IUSE:+additions +chm headless sdk vboxwebsrv

/var/db/pkg/app-emulation/wine-1.1.12/IUSE:alsa cups dbus esd +gecko gnutls hal jack jpeg lcms ldap nas ncurses +opengl oss samba scanner xml +X

/var/db/pkg/app-misc/strigi-0.6.5/IUSE:+clucene +dbus debug exif fam hyperestraier inotify log +qt4 test

/var/db/pkg/app-office/akonadi-server-1.2.0/IUSE:+mysql sqlite

/var/db/pkg/app-text/poppler-utils-0.10.7/IUSE:+abiword

/var/db/pkg/dev-db/sqlite-3.6.14.2/IUSE:debug doc soundex tcl +threadsafe

/var/db/pkg/dev-lang/python-2.5.4-r3/IUSE:berkdb build doc elibc_uclibc examples gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl +threads tk ucs2 wininst +xml

/var/db/pkg/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/IUSE:berkdb build doc elibc_uclibc examples gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl +threads tk ucs2 wininst +xml

/var/db/pkg/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/IUSE:debug doc +urandom

/var/db/pkg/dev-libs/libcdio-0.80/IUSE:cddb minimal +cxx

/var/db/pkg/dev-libs/libpcre-7.9-r1/IUSE:bzip2 +cxx doc unicode zlib static-libs

/var/db/pkg/dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7/IUSE:+abiword +poppler-data

/var/db/pkg/dev-libs/soprano-2.3.0/IUSE:+clucene +dbus debug doc elibc_FreeBSD java +raptor +redland elibc_FreeBSD java

/var/db/pkg/dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02/IUSE:+curl +cxx tools +cgi abyss threads

/var/db/pkg/dev-util/bzr-1.15.1/IUSE:curl doc emacs +sftp test bash-completion

/var/db/pkg/dev-util/subversion-1.6.4/IUSE:apache2 berkdb ctypes-python debug doc +dso emacs extras gnome-keyring java nls perl python ruby sasl test vim-syntax +webdav-neon webdav-serf apache2 bash-completion elibc_FreeBSD java

/var/db/pkg/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9/IUSE:bzip2 +corefonts djvu doc fontconfig fpx graphviz gs hdri jbig jpeg jpeg2k lcms nocxx openexr openmp perl png q8 q32 raw svg tiff truetype X wmf xml zlib

/var/db/pkg/media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r3/IUSE:3dnow altivec +cxx debug doc ogg sse

/var/db/pkg/media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1/IUSE:oss alsa esd arts nas X dga xv xinerama fbcon directfb ggi svga aalib opengl libcaca +audio +video +joystick custom-cflags pulseaudio

/var/db/pkg/media-libs/libvorbis-1.2.1_rc1-r2/IUSE:+aotuv doc

/var/db/pkg/media-libs/x264-0.0.20081006/IUSE:debug +threads

/var/db/pkg/media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.16.3/IUSE:-aalib -libcaca -arts esd win32codecs nls +dvd +X directfb +vorbis +alsa gnome sdl speex +theora ipv6 altivec opengl aac -fbcon +xv xvmc -samba dxr3 vidix mng -flac -oss +v4l xinerama vcd +a52 +mad -imagemagick +dts +modplug -gtk pulseaudio -mmap -truetype wavpack musepack +xcb -jack -real +vis

/var/db/pkg/media-sound/phonon-4.4_pre20090520/IUSE:debug gstreamer +xcb +xine

/var/db/pkg/media-video/ffmpeg-0.5-r1/IUSE:+3dnow +3dnowext alsa altivec amr custom-cflags debug dirac doc ieee1394 +encode faac faad gsm ipv6 +mmx +mmxext vdpau vorbis test theora threads x264 xvid network zlib sdl X mp3 oss schroedinger +hardcoded-tables bindist v4l v4l2 speex +ssse3 vhook jpeg2k video_cards_nvidia

/var/db/pkg/media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p20090731/IUSE:3dnow 3dnowext +a52 +aac aalib +alsa altivec +ass bidi bindist bl +cddb +cdio cdparanoia cpudetection custom-cflags custom-cpuopts debug dga +dirac directfb doc +dts +dv dvb +dvd +dvdnav dxr3 +enca +encode esd +faac +faad fbcon ftp gif ggi -gmplayer +iconv ipv6 jack joystick jpeg kernel_linux ladspa libcaca lirc +live lzo mad md5sum +mmx mmxext mng +mp2 +mp3 nas +network openal +opengl +osdmenu oss png pnm pulseaudio pvr +quicktime radio +rar +real +rtc samba +shm +schroedinger sdl +speex sse sse2 ssse3 svga teletext tga +theora +tremor +truetype +unicode v4l v4l2 vdpau vidix +vorbis win32codecs +X +x264 xanim xinerama +xscreensaver +xv +xvid xvmc zoran video_cards_s3virge video_cards_mga video_cards_tdfx video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vesa

/var/db/pkg/net-analyzer/wireshark-1.2.1/IUSE:adns ares +gtk ipv6 lua portaudio gnutls gcrypt geoip zlib kerberos threads profile smi +pcap pcre +caps selinux

/var/db/pkg/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.2-r1/IUSE:+alsa debug python custom-optimization gnome dbus startup-notification elibc_FreeBSD java

/var/db/pkg/net-misc/vnc-4.1.3-r2/IUSE:+opengl server +xorgmodule

/var/db/pkg/sys-auth/pambase-20081028/IUSE:debug cracklib passwdqc consolekit gnome-keyring selinux mktemp ssh +sha512

/var/db/pkg/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/IUSE:multislot nptl test altivec build fortran nls nocxx nopie bootstrap doc gcj gtk hardened libffi multilib objc vanilla ip28 ip32r10k n32 n64 objc-gc mudflap objc++ openmp fixed-point

/var/db/pkg/virtual/poppler-utils-0.10.7/IUSE:+abiword

/var/db/pkg/www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.32.18/IUSE:multilib +32bit +64bit

/var/db/pkg/x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1/IUSE:doc +glib +iconv +qt3support +ssl debug pch

/var/db/pkg/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1/IUSE:+accessibility cups +dbus +glib +gtkstyle mng nas nis raster tiff +qt3support xinerama debug pch

/var/db/pkg/x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1/IUSE:+qt3support debug pch

/var/db/pkg/x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1/IUSE:+iconv debug pch

/var/db/pkg/x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1/IUSE:firebird +iconv mysql odbc postgres +qt3support +sqlite debug pch

/var/db/pkg/x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1/IUSE:+iconv debug pch

/var/db/pkg/x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1/IUSE:+iconv debug pch

```

Was mir dabei auf die schnelle ins Auge fiel.

virtualbox-bin (chm), den Hilfekram benötige ich nicht

xine-lib (dvd, vorbis, theora...), was ist wenn ich keine dvd's, vorbis, theora... Formate wiedergeben will

ffmpeg (3dnow, 3dnowext, mmx, ... ), dazu sollte man doch wenigstens die CPU 3dnow... können, ich habe aber auch einen Rechner der dies nicht kann

mplayer (cddb), cddb benötige ich nicht

wireshark (gtk), gtk auf einer console kiste? Wozu?

adobe-flash (32bit), wozu brauche ich die 32bit version wenn ich doch schon die 64bit Version installiert bekomme

----------

## py-ro

Dann schalte doch die USE-Flags einfach ab. Es sollen halt "sinnvolle" Defaults eingestellt werden ohne das Profil vollzumüllen bzw. leichter verschiedene Profile zu erstellen.

Gut was "sinnvolle" Defaults sind, darüber lässt sich streiten, aber da man sie ja abschalten kann sehe ich kein Problem.

Py

----------

## 69719

Das ist mir auch klar, aber wenn das weiter so geht, dann wird doch das ganze USE Flag System umgedreht. Statt welche zu aktivieren, ist das dann nur noch da um diese zu deaktivieren. Das ist eben das was mich an der ganzen Sache stört. So kann jeder der die ebuilds pflegt, einem fremden System unnötige Pakete unterjubeln, falls  man mal bei einem Emerge nicht genauer hinschaut. Deshalb währe eine Möglichkeit zum abschalten, dieses in meinen Augen unnötigen Features nicht schlecht.

----------

## Necoro

Naja - vor den Default-Useflags gab es tonnenweise "noxxx"-Flags. Die wurden jetzt entfernt... Trotzdem sollte der ein oder andere Dev schon ein wenig mehr Augenmaß walten lassen in meinen Augen...

(der Threadtitel gefällt mir  :Razz:  -- wollte eigentlich einen Vortrag über Klapperstörche dazu verfassen ... aber naja  :Razz: )

----------

## Hollowman

@ escor

Du kannst ganz einfach unterbinden das Pakete ihre eigenen USE Flags mitbringen.

Setz einfach in der /etc/make.conf das USE Flag "-*". Das deaktiviert alle USE Flags die nicht in der make.conf stehen.

Sebastian

----------

## mv

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Naja - vor den Default-Useflags gab es tonnenweise "noxxx"-Flags.

 

Genau das ist der Punkt: Oft ist ein aktiviertes Useflag das Nichtvorhandensein eines Features. Oder es bedeutet, die Systembibliothek zu nehmen statt eines mitgebrachten Eigenbaus...

 *Quote:*   

> Trotzdem sollte der ein oder andere Dev schon ein wenig mehr Augenmaß walten lassen in meinen Augen...

 

Die Politik ist i.d.R., für ein Paket das als Default zu nehmen, was Upstream als Default empfiehlt. Globale useflags sind in der Regel von dieser Politik ausgenommen, und für lokale Useflags sollte man ja sowieso immer nachschauen...

Außerdem sollte man nicht vergessen, dass ein Bauen ohne die empfohlenen Useflags in gewissem Sinne einem USE=minimal gleichkommt, und man schon wissen sollte, was man tut, wenn man so etwas macht.

----------

## 69719

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> @ escor
> 
> Du kannst ganz einfach unterbinden das Pakete ihre eigenen USE Flags mitbringen.
> 
> Setz einfach in der /etc/make.conf das USE Flag "-*". Das deaktiviert alle USE Flags die nicht in der make.conf stehen.
> ...

 

Ist mir klar, aber das Problem dabei ist, dass die USE Flags aus dem Profil ebenfalls weg fliegen, sowie andere Variablen wie z.B. APACHE2_MODULES oder auch ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS. Diese müßte man dann wieder selber in die make.conf einpflegen, obwohl ich dies gerne aus dem Profil übernehmen würde.

----------

## musv

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Dann schalte doch die USE-Flags einfach ab. Es sollen halt "sinnvolle" Defaults eingestellt werden ohne das Profil vollzumüllen bzw. leichter verschiedene Profile zu erstellen.

 

Beispiel mplayer:

```
# mplayer hat 'ne Meise und will alles installieren

media-video/mplayer -amrnb -amrwb -cdio -dirac -dvdnav -enca -nemesi -pnm -schroedinger -speex
```

Keines dieser Use-Flags hab ich in der make.conf gesetzt. Trotzdem wollte der mplayer das alles installieren. Gut, könnte ja sinnvoll sein. Aber:

```

media-video/mplayer:amrnb - Enables Adaptive Multi-Rate Audio support (Narrow Band)

media-video/mplayer:amrwb - Enables Adaptive Multi-Rate Audio support (Wide Band)
```

 *http://www.birds-eye.net/definition/a/amr-adaptive_multi_rate.shtml wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Meaning of AMR  Adaptive Multi-Rate, is a is a variable bit rate audio compression codec that offers a wide range of data rates and is used for 3G cell phones and networks. The AMR codec operates at bit rates in the range of 4.75 kbit/s to 12.2 kbit/s for narrowband.
> 
> AMR works by lowering the codec rate as interference increases. This allows more error correction to be used. The AMR codec is also used to harmonize the codec standards used by different cellular systems. AMR was developed to preserve high quality speech under a wide range of transmission conditions.

 

Handygesprächsqualität brauch ich eigentlich nicht auf meinem Rechner. Wozu also?

----------

## Necoro

Zum mplayer -> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=260588

----------

## mv

 *musv wrote:*   

> Beispiel mplayer:

 

Gerade mplayer ist ein Paket, das man sich normalerweise installiert, um alle möglichen Audio- und Videoformate problemlos abspielen zu können. Wenn mplayer das nicht tun soll, entspricht es eher einem USE=minimal, und der Benutzer sollte schon wissen, was er da abschaltet.

 *Quote:*   

> Handygesprächsqualität brauch ich eigentlich nicht auf meinem Rechner. Wozu also?

 

Vielleicht weil Du irgendwann aus dem Netz so ein File ziehst und doch abspielen willst, und Dich (wenn Du das USE-Flag nicht selbst abgeschaltet hättest) wundern würdest, weshalb mplayer es nicht kann?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *py-ro wrote:*   Dann schalte doch die USE-Flags einfach ab. Es sollen halt "sinnvolle" Defaults eingestellt werden ohne das Profil vollzumüllen bzw. leichter verschiedene Profile zu erstellen. 
> 
> Beispiel mplayer:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

lässt sich relativ leicht erklären: mich nervt es zb. ziemlich wenn ich ein ein medium abspielen will, dann aber bemerke das ein useflag fehlt und ich mplayer erstmal neukompilieren darf. auf älteren maschinen ist das bei mplayer schonmal sehr ärgerlich. amr brauchst du zb. für handy memo aufnahmen. ich war schon häufiger in der situation wo ich ein solches abspielen wollte. 

dem "versierten benutzer" sollte das doch eigentlcih nicht kümmern, dieser schaut die useflags vorher durch und aktiviert bzw deaktiviert nach seinem belieben. der anfänger ärgert sich eher daran, dass "wieder etwas nichit funktioniert".

----------

## 69719

Wenn es einen Anfänger stört ein System so einzustellen, wie er es wünscht, so steht ihm die Option offen zu einer binary Distribution zu wechseln. Aber das die Verantwortlichen der Ebuilds anfangen automatisch USE Flags zu aktivieren, nur weil diese der Meinung sind, dass ein Teil der Nutzer dies gut findet oder sich nicht mehr um die entsprechenden Codecs/Features kümmern müssen, so geht in meinen Augen der ganze Sinn der freien Konfiguration verlohren. Ich hoffe nur, dass jemand mal dies aufschnappt und eine Lösung zum abschalten der Funktion bereitstellt, denn scheinbar gibts es mehrere Anwender die dieses "Fehl"verhalten stört.

----------

## mv

 *escor wrote:*   

> so geht in meinen Augen der ganze Sinn der freien Konfiguration verlohren.

 

Ganz im Gegenteil: Der Sinn ist, dass Du die Möglichkeit hast (ohne händisches Patchen o.ä.) von den Defaults abzuweichen. Möglichst den Wünschen von Upstream zu entsprechen - in diesem Zusammenhang zumindest in den Defaults - entspricht generell der Gentoo-Politik. Gerade bei mplayer hat sich Upstream früher über einige Distributionen beklagt, die nur kastrierte Versionen - eben ohne alle Codecs - ausgeliefert haben: Oft erhält dann nämlich Upstream einen Bug-Report, nur weil jemand nicht verstanden hat, dass die Codecs abgeschaltet wurden. Ein Video-Abspieler für viele Formate ohne viele Formate ergibt ja auch irgendwie wenig Sinn. Gut, wenn jemand das explizit so verlangt, ist nichts dagegen zu sagen, aber als Default-Verhalten wäre das ziemlich unsinnig.

----------

## Genone

Für Leute die IUSE Defaults wirklich so stören gibt es immer noch die USE_ORDER Variable um das Verhalten anzupassen (s. make.conf(5)).Last edited by Genone on Mon Aug 17, 2009 2:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## misterjack

 *escor wrote:*   

> Ich hoffe nur, dass jemand mal dies aufschnappt und eine Lösung zum abschalten der Funktion bereitstellt, denn scheinbar gibts es mehrere Anwender die dieses "Fehl"verhalten stört.

 

USE="-*"

----------

## 69719

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *escor wrote:*   Ich hoffe nur, dass jemand mal dies aufschnappt und eine Lösung zum abschalten der Funktion bereitstellt, denn scheinbar gibts es mehrere Anwender die dieses "Fehl"verhalten stört. 
> 
> USE="-*"

 

Wurde bereits diskutiert...

----------

## 69719

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Für Leute die IUSE Defaults wirklich so stören gibt es immer noch die USE_ORDER Variable um das Verhalten anzupassen (s. make.conf(5)).

 

Daumen hoch, genau das ist es. Aber qauf die Idee zu schauen ob es ein manual für die make.conf gibt bin ich auch nicht gekommen.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Das ist wirklich ein Fehlverhalten, aber manchmal ist es mir lieber auf Gentoo, das Zeug rennt. Ich ärgere mich gerade mit ARch linux und vorher mit Jaunty jacket von Ubuntu. Beide binary distro sind zu "blöd"!! um dependencies zu handeln. Bei gentoo funktionierts. Wie gesagt, man könnte den text nach dem emergen solcher pakete anpassen und darauf hinweisen mit einem kurzen Kommentar, das automatisch diese flags gesetzt wurden. Der endtext amd ende von emerge ist sowieso schon größer geworden als vor 3 jahren also ist das auch schon egal!

mir ist gentoo flexibel genug, aber ich bin froh, das man über so was diskutiert, da es mir auch wichtig erscheint!

Aber wäre ein bugreport auf bugs.gentoo.org nicht besser?

----------

## Necoro

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> Wie gesagt, man könnte den text nach dem emergen solcher pakete anpassen und darauf hinweisen mit einem kurzen Kommentar, das automatisch diese flags gesetzt wurden.

 

Warum? - Du siehst doch vorher welche Flags gesetzt sind ... warum sollte man da am Ende noch einmal drauf hinweisen?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *tw04l124 wrote:*   Wie gesagt, man könnte den text nach dem emergen solcher pakete anpassen und darauf hinweisen mit einem kurzen Kommentar, das automatisch diese flags gesetzt wurden. 
> 
> Warum? - Du siehst doch vorher welche Flags gesetzt sind ... warum sollte man da am Ende noch einmal drauf hinweisen?

 

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, wird die make.conf ignoriert, da diese IUSE verwendet werden oder?

Deshalb sollte man darauf hinweisen.

----------

## Necoro

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, wird die make.conf ignoriert, da diese IUSE verwendet werden oder?
> 
> Deshalb sollte man darauf hinweisen.

 

Falsch verstanden  :Smile: . Wenn ein Flag explizit in make.conf deaktiviert ist, so wird es durch das Ebuild nicht aktiviert. Die default-Use-flags in den ebuilds treten nur in Erscheinung, wenn der User gerade kein anderes Verhalten explizit angegeben hat. (Wie der Bezeichnung "default" halt suggeriert)

----------

## Josef.95

siehe zb auch: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

 *Quote:*   

> Reihenfolge
> 
> Natürlich gibt es eine gewisse Präzedenz darüber welche Einstellung Priorität hat über die USE-Einstellungen. Sie wollen schließlich nicht USE="-java" deklarieren nur um zu sehen, dass java weiterhin verwendet wird wegen einer Einstellung, die eine höhere Priorität hat. Präferenz für die USE-Einstellung ist nach Priorität geordnet (die Erste hat die niedrigste Priorität):
> 
>    1. Standardeinstellung für USE deklariert in den make.defaults Dateien, die Teil Ihres Profils sind.
> ...

 

----------

